# Drehrichtung festellung Pragramm



## bastek- (2 Februar 2005)

Hi ich hab da ein bitte kann mir jemand helfen ich muss ein programm schreiben S7 
So ich erklär euch die Aufgabe.
Auf einem Gestell  sind 2 Motoren angebracht und werden durch einen Zahnriemen verbunden. Es sind 2 Induktiv Sensoren die an einer Plexiglasplatte angebracht sind und über dem Zahnriemen stehen. Dh die aktiven seiten von den Sensoren sind parallel zum Zahnriemen.
Auf dem Zahnriemen ist ein Metalstreifen damit der Sensor anspricht.
Es muss jetzt die Drehrichtung Programmiert werden. Kann mir jemand helfen? So noch paar wichtige Sachen: Wir haben ein Wahlschalter mit Mittelstellung linke Stellung Linkslauf, Mittelstellung Stopp und rechte Stellung Rechtslauf. Die Drehrichtung soll dann durch 2 Meldelechten angezeigt werden eine für Linkslauf und eine Für Rechtslauf. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen wie ich es programmieren kann oder könnt ihr mir verschläge geben?


----------



## Mario (13 Februar 2005)

*drehrichtung*

hallo

du solltest schon mehr angaben machen  ob z.b. die motoren kupplung bremse usw haben

mfg mario


----------



## Zottel (13 Februar 2005)

Am besten ist es, wenn der Metallstreifen in irgendeiner Stellung beide Sensoren überdeckt.

Einfache Richtungserkennung:
Du wartest einfach, bis der 1. Sensor von 0 nach 1 wechselt (Flanke).
Wenn der 2. Sensor zu dieser Zeit frei ist, ist es die eine Richtung, z.B. vorwärts.
Ist der 2.Sensor belegt, ist es die andere.

Schnellere Richtungserkennung:
Du wertest bei steigener und fallender Flanke jedes Sensors den Zustand des anderen aus.
Da zwei Sensoren und zwei Sorten Flanken ausgewertet werden, erfolgt die Richtungserkennung bei symmetrischer Anordnung in einem Viertel der Zeit.

Wenn der Metallstreifen in keiner Stellung beide Sensoren überdeckt, kann man Lösungen mit Zeitgliedern finden, aber sie funktionieren nur in einem gewissen Geschwindigkeitsbereich.

Es gibt


----------



## Borg (10 März 2005)

Hallo bastek
Ich nehme an das deine Schütze auch von der Steuerung angesteuert werden? 
Dann frag doch einfach die Ausgänge ab, und weisst wie rum der Motor läuft.
Wenn sie direkt über den Schalter gesteuert werden, mach dir halt einen Hilfskontak aufs Schütz, der dir eine Rückmeldung auf die SPS gibt.

Oder über Flanken der Endschalter, je nachdem in welcher Reihenfolge sie schalten kannst du die Drehrichtung bestimmen.
Das hat Zottel ja schon erklärt.


----------



## kpeter (10 März 2005)

hallöchen



			
				Borg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bastek
> Ich nehme an das deine Schütze auch von der Steuerung angesteuert werden?
> Dann frag doch einfach die Ausgänge ab, und weisst wie rum der Motor läuft.
> Wenn sie direkt über den Schalter gesteuert werden, mach dir halt einen Hilfskontak aufs Schütz, der dir eine Rückmeldung auf die SPS gibt.
> ...



wenn es so einfach wäre könnte er auch gleich denn ausgang von seiner ansteuerung nehmen und weis auch obs rechts oder links rum geht

die frage ist eigentlich in welchen interfall die 2 eingänge kommen kommt es noch mit denn 2 fachen zyklus der steuerung mit oder braucht er eine zählerbaugruppe


----------

